# Region Roan | Fylke Trøndelag | Mittelnorwegen



## Timo.Keibel (11. Februar 2022)

Aloha NORGE-Boardies!
Wenn alles gut läuft, dann geht es für mich dieses Jahr zum Angeln nach Mittelnorwegen. Genauer soll es in die Region Roan bei Brandsøya in die Unterkunft *Havgløtt Rorbuer* aus dem Angebot von Angelreisen-Teltow gehen. Nach der ersten Recherche bin ich nun schon angefixt. Einige YouTube-Clips zeigen das Potential des Reviers. 
Ein erster Check bei *Gule Sider* zeigte viele spannende Spots, die auf jeden Fall angefahren werden. Dennoch sind eigene Erfahrungen und Berichte oft hilfreich. Daher wollte ich mal in die Runde fragen, wer schon einmal in der Reagion unterwegs war?


----------



## Gert-Show (11. Februar 2022)

Timo.Keibel schrieb:


> Daher wollte ich mal in die Runde fragen, wer schon einmal in der Reagion unterwegs war?


Ich.


----------



## Gert-Show (11. Februar 2022)

Habe nur jetzt keine Zeit zum Schreiben, muss jetzt 

Morgen gibt`s Infos dazu.


----------



## Timo.Keibel (11. Februar 2022)

Sehr schön! Ich bin gespannt


----------



## Gert-Show (12. Februar 2022)

Ich war bislang zweimal in Roan Hongsand, einmal spontan für 4 Tage im Juni 2019 und einmal geplant 6 Tage im August 2020.
Futterfisch findet sich praktisch fast überall an Strukturen.
Ein bekannter und auch erfolgreicher Platz für Pollack ist dieser Berg hier , und in den tiefen strömungsreichen Rinnen rund um den Leuchtturm Kaura soll der Naturköderangler sehr erfolgreich sein. 
Die größeren Fänge bekommt man aber meistens, wenn man die äußeren Plateaus hinter der vorgelagerten Inseln beangelt, also z.B. hier oder dort, sowie die dort abfallenden Kanten zum tiefen Wasser. Dorthin sollte man aber nur bei gutem Wetter und wenig Wind hin.
In den Rinnen zwischen den Plateaus gibt auch immer wieder mal Heilbutt als Beifang. Gesehen habe ich im August Kisten voll mit 50er Rotbarschen, aber die Jungs haben mir nicht die Fangtiefe verraten.
Bei schlechterem Wetter fährt man in den Fjord und sucht mit dem Echolot die Seelachse und Dorsche. Auch Schellis und Seehecht im Spätsommer hatten wir dort schon.
Und beim Einkauf im Joker Hongsand fragt man den Betreiber Per nach den aktuell besten Fangplätzen...
Viel Erfolg und *Skitt Fiske*


----------



## Timo.Keibel (12. Februar 2022)

Vielen Dank für Deine Erfahrungen. Der Tipp für den Fjord ist gut und hatte ich bisher noch nicht auf dem Zettel.


----------

